
Search the web without getting tracked online - CyberSkys
http://snapsearch.online
======
Nextgrid
Posted this on your other, duplicate post.

Some questions:

Why is it an app? Why do I need an app to search the web? Why can't you make
it a website?

Second, you claim it's private - how? How do you search Google for example? Do
you proxy it through your own servers, and if so, how do you get around the
captchas?

You mention there's a built-in proxy or VPN for "even more" security - who
provides that and why? If the whole point of your service is to provide
private searches then why are there 2 modes ("less secure" and "more secure"?)
and how should a user decide which mode to use?

How does this compare to StartPage which offers the same service?

Finally, how do you explain this: [https://snapsearch.online/advertise-with-
us/](https://snapsearch.online/advertise-with-us/) \- why are there Google
Analytics in a private search product where the whole point is to protect your
privacy against Google?

Overall, good web design, terrible product and business model.

------
whinythepooh
No SSL. Requires JS. Thanks, but no.

~~~
CyberSkys
SSL was a miss during the recent re-design, but it's added now.

Also, give a chance to the Android app, I'm sure you won't have complains
there :)

